# wifi galaxy tab 7 or touchpad????



## sklobopes (Aug 26, 2011)

hey folks, nice to be here!

I recently picked up a touchpad during the firesale, and got an offer to trade out for the wifi galaxy tab. I do like the portability of the tab n realize its not as powerful as the touchpad, n a little concerned about the lack of rooms for it and future updates...... But its a real android tablet.

Is it a worthy trade out, or should I wait for the port to come out of alpha?


----------



## McLolin (Sep 7, 2011)

I´m exactly in the same situation, so I´m interestend in this too!  May I ask what your choice was?


----------



## tpike (Sep 8, 2011)

ive had my 7 inch tab for about 4 months now and like it more today than the day i bought it. its a great device, very portable and through recent development becoming more customizable. prices are similar and the 3g option has been invaluable. the only thing i would trade this for is a 3g/4g 10.1 on sprint, but thats not out yet


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

My understanding is that the 7" wifi version is inferior to the 3g version. Different CPU our sunbathing like that. Either be aware or I'm wrong. Just sharing...


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

"sklobopes said:


> hey folks, nice to be here!
> 
> I recently picked up a touchpad during the firesale, and got an offer to trade out for the wifi galaxy tab. I do like the portability of the tab n realize its not as powerful as the touchpad, n a little concerned about the lack of rooms for it and future updates...... But its a real android tablet.
> 
> Is it a worthy trade out, or should I wait for the port to come out of alpha?


XDA Have a great Honeycomb Tom for the Galaxy Tab 7"


----------



## caldeio (Sep 9, 2011)

Keep the touchpad honestly. You'll be playing a waiting game, but I'd say your better off with that dual core. I get around a 3000 score with a 1.2ghz overclock (vs 1.00ghz stock) in a benchmarking app called Antutu. With a dual core i see them at 5500-6000 range stock.

I love my Galaxy tab though. When i got mine, only the dell streak, apple ipad, motorola xoom where out.


----------

